# My First! South Bend 13" 1947?



## jeepguy88 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,

Finally got myself a lathe! Its been on the want list for years and years. Ive  wanted something reasonably price to start and learn on, and I found this beauty:





I have the tail stock, the doors for the base, I removed them to save some weight while moving it. I was able to move it from the back of the truck to its shop location with just my engine hoist.

What is missing is the the handles for the cross feed and compound. And the top half of the "half nut".And a chips pan. Previous owner took the lathe apart to repaint and lost half the half nut and the handles and a couple pieces to the tapper attachment.



The ways have some dings to them but dont have any visible wear. The lead screw usually take some abuse too right? Im not sure. This is my first lathe, and I dont know much about them. But the lead screw looks brand new. I would expect some wear on a machine from 1947.

I was able to hear the lathe run at the shop I purchased it from, it was surprisingly quiet for its age. There was a little belt noise and I think one of the lower pulleys had some squeak. But I was pleasantly surprised at how smooth it sounded for its age. Has a 3phase motor. I have no experience with anything 3phase, so I purchased a vfd off amazon, and hooked it up to see it even worked. Turns the lathe. There is a old relay, on/off switch and a forward/reverse switch that Ill take off and replace with controls to the vfd.

It didnt have a chuck on when purchased, some kind of plate thingy. Did come with a 8" 4 jaw. I'll be looking for a 3jaw. Also had a tool rest, but its looks old and outdated, so Im going to replace that as well. Came with a box of random parts that I dont think where for this lathe.

Im going to start with just cleaning and find the handles for the cross slide and compound slide, and go from there 

Anyone know where to find the right handles or dials? Or half a half nut? or the whole nut? haha

Here is one more picture of the lathe loaded and headed to its new home. I did drive a little over 200miles in the snow to retrieve this toy


----------



## Kroll (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome jeepguy88,if possible I would check again with the previous owner and offer to help find the missing parts.There are spare parts out there for SB but some come at a high price,but have to say that you are off to a good start.That is one heck of a lathe,also check ebay for parts both here in the states and in the UK.---kroll


----------



## jeepguy88 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Kroll!
Im extremely excited about my new toy. 
The seller still has my number on the off chance he finds the missing parts. Im not holding my breath on it though. 
Would anyone know what size and years have interchangeable parts?
Is this a good place to post pics of the random stuff I got, to see if anyone knows what it is?


----------



## jeepguy88 (Dec 21, 2016)

Who wants to play guess this part?
A.
	

		
			
		

		
	




B.
	

		
			
		

		
	



C.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 D
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 E
	

		
			
		

		
	



G
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 F 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Maybe someone can guess what machine this came off?


----------



## LucknowKen (Dec 22, 2016)

jeepguy88 said:


> Would anyone know what size and years have interchangeable parts?
> Is this a good place to post pics of the random stuff I got, to see if anyone knows what it is?


The members here might need the serial # located at the right end of the lathe bed.
Welcome and congrats on your new machine.
lk


----------



## jeepguy88 (Dec 22, 2016)

625TkR8


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 22, 2016)

Part C iin your photos is a boring bar toolholder. They usually hold 3 different sizes of bars.


----------



## jeepguy88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks! That's one mystery solved.


----------



## Nical (Mar 1, 2017)

I just bought the same machine last weekend for $500.00. A friends friend is battleing cancer and wanted it out of his basement. Mine came with (2) 3-jaw and a 4-jaw chuck, a face plate and 6 milk crates full of tolling. The serial #138240. I had to take it apart to get it out so it is in pieces at the moment. I plan to clean and repaint it and maybe some day take the time to restore it. If anyone was any info or were to find more info I would appreciate it. Not sure if I need any parts yet. But I would like to find the red plate on the out side of the headstock belt cover (is there one on the inside also?). I have been a machinist and restorer of cars for 30 years so this will be a nice addition to my Bridgeport at home.I hope its ok that I jumped on this.


----------



## Richiehd (Mar 1, 2017)

Another model 13 here. Just got this and cleaned it up.Jeepguy, I have the same gearbox on my machine, built in 1940  I ordered a couple of the brass nuts and a new belt. Replace capacitor on the motor. I got a chip pan on ebay, had to modify the tray holder underneath, but I think it will be perfect.   Here is the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/28207043879...49&var=581017941745&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## brino (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi @jeepguy88

Some guesses on those parts:

Part C: @pineyfolks nailed it.

Part A: looks to me like a dressing tool for a grinding wheel. If so it should have a weird looking little stone in the middle of the rounded end of that horizontal shiny cylinder.......an industrial diamond.

Part F: that's the "banjo" for your Southbend. It's a bracket for holding gears. The big hole has a split clamp to lock around a hub near the input of the quick-change gear box. The slot is used to mount a bolt that holds a change gear.....the slot allows you to change gear sizes and adjust for the new centre-centre distance. I'll see if I can find a picture of one installed.

Could a number of other parts be a milling attachment? maybe?

By the way....Do you have a model number for that lathe? That would help in finding documents. You can also poke around here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/south-bend.34/

Please keep us updated!

-brino

EDIT: here's a picture from a 1980 Southbend 14" manual showing the "banjo"


----------

